
The $2 million penalty clause - chaostheory
http://weblog.infoworld.com/gripeline/archives/2008/12/tom_offers_us_t.html?source=rss
======
jamess
Ha! A wonderful example of why we have laws regarding unfair contract terms. I
can't believe they found a lawyer either ignorant or optimistic enough to put
this in. The remedy is out of all proportion with the injury (which, as far as
I can tell is non-existent) so the contract is unenforceable.

~~~
noonespecial
_I can't believe they found a lawyer either ignorant or optimistic enough to
put this in._

I sure can. My only question is: Did he bite his pinky while adding the clause
and pronounce it "meeeelion"?

Its strange to think that, as a lawyer, you can write a 'program' in legalese
to run on 'the legal system' and collect your pay without ever having to run
it. Your client finds out later (much) if it will run or not! Wish my code
worked that way.

